# Methodenaufruf in main()



## LILA (6. Apr 2012)

Hallo Forum,

in meiner Klasse, will ich gerne in der Main-Methode eine weitere Methode aufrufen.
Wieso muss ich denn erst ein Objekt erzeugen, obwohl ich doch eine Klassenmethode aufrufe?


```
public class Test {
	
	public String bla() {
               return "Bla";
	}

	public static void main(String[] args) {
                //Wieso kann ich die Methode nicht einfach so aufrufen?
                bla();

                //Sondern muss sie so aufrufen?
		Test t = new Test();
		t.bla();

	}

}
```

Schönen Abend


----------



## Xeonkryptos (6. Apr 2012)

Das liegt daran, dass du in einem statischen Kontext nur statische Methoden aufrufen kannst.

Du müsstest die Methode mit static definieren, wie bei der Main-Methode, damit du diese ohne ein Objekt dort aufrufen kannst!


----------



## Jodo (6. Apr 2012)

Die main Methode ist statisch. Deine bla() ist eine (nicht statische) Objektmethode, d.h. du brauchst erst ein Objekt dazu um sie aufzurufen.
Wenn du sie auch statisch machst funktioniert alles wunderbar.


----------



## LILA (6. Apr 2012)

Danke, danke stimmt, das wars!


----------

